# Blackberry or natural brown leather????



## art330ci (Feb 19, 2003)

Anyone has a photo of the Blackberry leather??? It’s similar to the Imolarot of the M3??? I’ll like to put it in a black car but I think is too dark… What you think of natural-brown leather???


----------



## intempo (Feb 19, 2003)

Check out the site that Nat Brown has set up. I just saw a black on natural brown this past week end. Really nice combination.

http://www.runlevel6.com/bmw/natbrown.html


----------



## art330ci (Feb 19, 2003)

thanks a lot...any photo of the blackberry leather???


----------



## Dincic (Jul 27, 2002)

No but here is Natural in my convertible.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

art330ci said:


> *thanks a lot...any photo of the blackberry leather???  *


The problem is that blackberry is not available in the USA and most 'festers are USAers. Same problems with dream red, light yellow, and any interior including cloth.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Dang! That anthracite headliner kicks [email protected]#!! Much better than the stock sand roofliner that comes with nat brown 330i's. Is that still available for 330i's? I think read somewhere that they prevented non perf package people from ordering it this year...


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

magbarn said:


> *Dang! That anthracite headliner kicks [email protected]#!! Much better than the stock sand roofliner that comes with nat brown 330i's. Is that still available for 330i's? I think read somewhere that they prevented non perf package people from ordering it this year... *


I think it's black because it's a convertible top, but it is still a good look at what a black headliner would look like.


----------



## intempo (Feb 19, 2003)

Wow, what a beautiful car!!! 

Jet black on natural brown is both classy and sporty. This makes me want the Natural Brown again. I was seriously considering Gray-Silver on Black. Now I a wonder what the nat brown in a jet black ZHP would look like? You get the Anthracite headliner with the ZHP option.

Too many great choices!!!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

OB/NB is one of my favorite combos, very classy looking with the contrast of the interior.


----------

